# froyo kernel



## jessebarto (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of a kernel I can use with froyo mr2? All of the ones that I have tried prior have caused me to have no data.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"jessebarto said:


> Does anyone know of a kernel I can use with froyo mr2? All of the ones that I have tried prior have caused me to have no data.


Which ones are those and what rom you on


----------



## jessebarto (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm running stock 2.2.1 rooted build 1.70.605.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"jessebarto said:


> I'm running stock 2.2.1 rooted build 1.70.605.


Try flashing a rom might solve your problem


----------



## jessebarto (Aug 18, 2011)

okay any suggestions on a good froyo rom? I'm not a big fan of gingerbread at this point in time


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Me too. I prefer stock deodex'ed rooted. Imo has a froyo kernel, as well as Nerozehl on XDA, but I don't know if they work with 1.70.605.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"jessebarto said:


> okay any suggestions on a good froyo rom? I'm not a big fan of gingerbread at this point in time


When I was on froyo I was on Eaton rom +1 for the battery life on that thing and its stable as hell if I have to go back on froyo that's where ill end up!


----------



## LeoD (Jul 17, 2011)

No data? The kernel with the stock rom should work fine. Did you update to the mr2 radio?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I second the radio update.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think anyone has pursued development of a kernel based on RUU 1.70. It's pretty much a dead end. There aren't going to be any further Froyo ROMs released. If you want to use a custom kernel, you'll have to use an RUU 1.68 based ROM and the old MR1 (1.68 and older radios), unless you use something like BAMF 1.8.6 which is basically RUU 1.68 ported for the newer MR2 radios. Sorry, but Froyo 1.70 is an evolutionary cul du sac. Gingerbread is the only thing going anywhere these days.


----------



## jessebarto (Aug 18, 2011)

LeoD said:


> No data? The kernel with the stock rom should work fine. Did you update to the mr2 radio?


Yes I have the latest installed


----------

